# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING - December 2009



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​

".... The Department of National Defence requires the alteration of Government furnished Ballistic Blankets to provide additional occupant protection in light armoured vehicles. The alterations will consist of cutting, sewing and installing hardware.

Scope of Work:
This requirement consists of the following elements:
(a)    Quantity of twenty-five (25) kits of Ballistic Blankets within one (1) month of contract award;
(b)    Three (3) options of up to quantity seventy-nine (79) kits
of Ballistic Blankets to be delivered within 1 month after each option is exercised.

Bid Samples:
As part of the evaluation, bidders will be required to provide two (2) Capability Demonstration Samples.

(....)

Delivery Date: 21/01/2010 ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$UA-004-19443
Solicitation Number 	W8476-101989/A_


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) require a Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) to provide role players on an as and when requested basis for training exercises conducted by the Peace Support Training Centre (PSTC) at the Canadian Forces Base in Kingston, Ontario. The role players must be of the same ethnic background as the particular theatre of operations to which the training is focussed which would include Sudan, Afghanistan and others where culture exercises a significant influence. The contractor would be responsible for the provision, administration, and supervision of their personnel for the required role playing ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$KIN-560-5245
Solicitation Number 	W0114-090001/A_


".... This requirement is for the provision of quantity one (1) Deployable Technical Analysis Lab, an option for one (1) additional Deployable Technical Analysis Labs, an option to procure all of the equipment associated with Deployable Technical Analysis Labs, and option to provide a Field Service Representative to support the DTAL system, and an option for two (2) four (4) year periods of Long Term Support to support Canadian Forces (CF) operations worldwide. The Deployable Technical Analysis Lab is primarily intended to provide the CF with a deployable capability to conduct in theatres of operations, the desired forensic activities and technical exploitation of captured enemy material (CEM) with a priority for the exploitation of improvised explosive devices (IED) ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$QF-091-19448
Solicitation Number 	W8476-09BT02/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Dec 2009)

"Supply and Install Modular Trailers –FOB Alpha, CFB Borden, Ontario  .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the design, construction and installation of five (5) modular unit structures for barracks, one (1) modular unit structure for an administration building and one (1) modular unit for use of an ablution including all associated plumbing, the site electrical distribution system and associated site grading .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $660,000.00 ....
_Reference Number  	187226
Solicitation Number 	BN092922_


"Energetic NanoMaterials (ENM) .... Defense Research and Development Canada Valcartier recommends to award a sole source contract to the University of Southern California for the following reasons:

The objective of this project is to synthesize novel explosives based on nitrogen doped carbon nanotube (NDNT) materials.  Therefore two expertises are requested for this project. The first one, on NDNT and the second one on synthesis of novel explosives particularly on Poly-nitrogen.

Professor Karl O. Christie _(link to USC bio)_ has two unique expertises:

1)    in the synthesis of energetic materials, specifically polynitrogen, as demonstrated by his discoveries on N5+ and cyclo- N5- ions and many new polyazides, including spectacular compounds such as N5+P(N3)6- and N5+B(N3)4-, 2) in the specific chemistry of Fluorine used in energetic materials applications

2)    in the chemistry of Fluorine used in energetic materials applications and Iodine, used in the development of novel explosives

To the best of our knowledge, Professor Karl O. Christie is the only person who has expertises in both fields of research concerned by this contract, as mentioned above ...."


"Assessment Of High-Speed Missile Air Intake Performance .... The objectives of the work are:
Develop, demonstrate and validate numerical prediction capability to evaluate performance of axis-symmetrical and rectangular air intakes for high-speed (Mach number ³ 2.0) missiles.
Use validated numerical prediction tools to generate database on performance parameters (mass flow rate, pressure recovery, distortion, etc.) of high-speed air intakes as function of operating conditions such as Mach number, AoA, backpressure, etc.
Study starting characteristics of axis-symmetrical and rectangular high-speed air intakes.

The organization for which the services are to be rendered is Defence Research and Development Canada - Valcartier (DRDC - Valcartier).

The maximum funding available for the Contract resulting from the bid solicitation is $60,000.00 (Goods and Services Tax or Harmonized Sales Tax extra, as appropriate) .... The period of the Contract is from date of Contract to March 31st, 2011, inclusive ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$QCL-018-12334
Solicitation Number 	W7701-092150/A_


".... Public Works and Government Services Canada requires the services of a Fairness Monitor to monitor a competitive procurement process for the In-Service Support (ISS) of Minor Warships and Auxiliary Vessels (MWAV) project for the Department of National Defence (DND) ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$ZH-101-20379
Solicitation Number 	EP737-102943/A_


"SONAR INSPECTION .... The primary sonar sensors used for hull and jetty inspection applications come in two beam geometries: forward-looking multi-beam systems, intended mainly for use on Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROVs), and scanned single-beam systems, sometimes used from a fixed mount that is moved to provide coverage of an area, but also on ROVs. A single sonar ping from a multi-beam system provides imagery of a coverage area, whereas from a single-beam system, a series of pings are collected while sweeping the sonar head around to build up an image of an area. In either case, a
map of a larger area is constructed by combining overlapping smaller area pictures in a process referred to as mosaicking.

Examples of forward-looking sonar are the DIDSON, BlueView and Kongsberg SM2000 systems and examples of scanned single-beam sonar are the Kongsberg 1071 series and Imagenex 881. DRDC owns sonars of both types.

While the Mine and Harbour Defence Group has an extensive background in working with high-resolution sonar data, a lack of background in the type of image processing techniques required to progress work in the area of mosaicking of this type of sonar data is recognized. A collaborator is sought who can bring this area of expertise into the program. As efficiency in mosaicking is also a goal, knowledge in the area of optimization is also required ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$HAL-220-7817
Solicitation Number 	W7707-098257/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Dec 2009)

".... Department of National Defence has a requirement for the provision of 4 "Dragon Runner Twenty Robot Systems" (Portable Remote Operated Vehicles - Explosive Ordnance Disposal
(PROV-EOD) for immediate deployment as well as for related equipment, spare parts and training.

Department of Public Works and Government Services Canada, on behalf of Department of National Defence, intends to enter into a sole source contract with Foster-Miller Inc., Waltham, Massachusetts, United States, for the purpose of procuring the following goods and services.


INITIAL REQUIREMENT:
1.QTY: 4 - Portable Remote Operated Vehicle - Explosive Ordnance Disposal (PROV-EOD) - Dragon Runner (DR20)

2. Recommended Spares - 12-18 Months of moderate to heavy use.

3. Training
2-Days training on-site in Canada (1 trainer- up to 10 trainees).
2-Days training in Pittsburgh, PA - 2 Trainees (up to 6 months after contract award).
2-Days training in Pittsburgh, PA - 2 Trainees (up to 12 months after contract award).

4. Packaging/Shipping
- Packaging/Shipping (Packaging materials and preparation).


OPTIONAL REQUIREMENT:
1. Extend the period of the contract for up to one (1) additional one (1) year period.
2. QTY: 4 - Dragon Runner Twenty Robot System (DR20).
3. Recommended Spares - 12-18 Months of moderate to heavy use.
4. Training: 2-Days training in Pittsburgh, PA - 2 Trainees (up to 18 months after contract award).

ESTIMATE COST OF THE PROPOSED CONTRACT:
*$1,234,657 (USD) ($1,375,270.00 (CAD) Including GST/HST.) ....*


".... Requirement: Royal Military College has a requirement to purchase two Portacount Pro +, TSI Respirator Fit Testers to measure respiratory protection with various models of full and half-face respirators for both the Military and First Responder community.

The research group at the Royal Military College, is undertaking two related projects. One is sponsored by Director of CBRN Defence and the other is sponsored by Public Safety Canada through the CBRN Research and Technology Initiative (CRTI).  Both projects are funded to aid in the testing of various civilian and military CBRN respirators and the development or identification of the next generation respirators to replace the existing C4 respirator. The TSI Portacount Model 8038 is a NIOSH (National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health) certified instrument for performing filter testing of respirators. Currently the Canadian forces and the RCMP (one of
the lead partners on the CRTI project) are using this instrument operationally for mask fit testing of their soldiers/staff.  Part of the CRTI project is to also develop a hardware/software add-on controller box for the Portacount Model 8038 such that a field expedient fit test can be performed by the RCMP when operating out in the field. Purchasing the same instrument will ensure that the research will complement the operations of the two organizations .... *Estimated Cost: The estimated cost of the proposed contract is $30,675.54 (inclduing GST)*...."


".... For the provision of DRASH shelters on behalf of the Department of National Defence, Moncton, NB. PWGSC intends to enter into a sole-source contract with DHS System LLC located in Orangeburg, NY.  *The estimated value of the contract is: $62,548.00 USD....*


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2009)

".... This Solicitation is being issued to satisfy the requirement of National Defence (the "Client") for the procurement of five (5) Common Data Link -SurfaceTerminal Equipment (CDL-STE) capability to link Air Assets and Surface Assets through high Bandwidth Line Of Site (LOS) communications.  This communication link is required to transmit high volumes of data for real     time consumption and consists of products such as Full Motion Video (FMV). The CDL link must be secured with Type 1 encryption devices that are commensurate with the concept of operations for the overall system capability. This requirement also includes maintenance and support of the     hardware, training and field support representative..... *An estimate of the cost of the proposed contract $8,000,000.00 Canadian*

Proposed Contractor:

L3 Communications Systems-West
640 North 2200 West P.P. Box 16850
Salt Lake City, Utah 84116-0850 ...."

June 2009 NPP for system


".... DEFCNCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – BN092924 – Construct Fire Training Tower – CFB Borden, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to the site preparation, concrete footings, foundations and associated works and the installation of the training tower that is currently on Site...."
_Reference Number  	187712
Solicitation Number 	BN092924_


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for 42,000 Centennial Lapel Pins to be delivered to Halifax, N.S.; Gatineau, Que.; Ottawa, Ont.; Esquimalt, B.C. and Quebec, Que. It is requested that the pins be delivered by February 5, 2010.

The lapel pins must be manufactured in accordance with:
-     the design of the Centennial Logo. (A copy of the artwork in jpeg format will be provided to the Contractor after contract award);
-    the sealed sample (for guidance of design only) which will be provided to the Contractor after contract award;
-    the lapel pin must be made of solid Pewter;
-    size: 1 inch in diameter;
-     the pin attachment must be:
Flat Top Clutch Back: Ballou Series 012003, description: Brass;
Flat Top Clutch Back; .415 x.262 High; Fits .045 Diameter Posts;
A Swaged Post is Recommended; White Nickel Plated; No QS/TM
Headed Swaged Post : Ballou Series 023045, description: Nickel
Silver; .375 (9.5mm) Headed Swaged Post; .045 Diameter; .112
Head Diameter; 45o Degree Pic to Prevent Rotation; No Grooves;
No QS/TM
Fusion welded to base of pewter pin ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-723-47983
Solicitation Number 	W3371-092007/A_

See attached for which facility is supposed to get how many pins  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Dec 2009)

Remember this (first item)?

".... On August 2008, the Department of National Defence (DND) and
Canadian Forces (CF) committed to sponsor the development and
delivery of an Afghan National Army Junior Officer Staff Course
(JOSC) of the Afghan National Army (ANA) Command and Staff
College (CSC) in Kabul, Afghanistan.

The JOSC is the first of four courses within the larger national
CSC Afghan National Army training institution. The intent of the
JOSC course is to prepare senior level ANA Captains and junior
Majors to be assigned as primary staff officers in
Kandak/Batallion/ Corps Headquarters.

The JOSC course is the principal component of the Staff and
Language Training Centre – Afghanistan project (SLTC-A)
commitment made in Aug 08. The JOSC is to be a Canadian led
course with international directing staff as they are available.
The intent is to build sufficient capacity for the ANA to
administer and deliver this course by 31 July 2011.

The National Security Exception has been invoked to exempt the
procurement from the provisions of the World Trade Organization
- Agreement on Government Procurement (WTO-AGP), the North
American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), and the Agreement on
Internal Trade (AIT). The Comprehensive Land Claims Agreements
(CLCAs) do not apply as the services will not be performed
within the Comprehensive Land Claims Settlement areas. There
will be no set-aside for Aboriginal business.

The competition will only be open to Canadian companies who
reside and carry on business activities in Canada...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$ZH-119-20448
Solicitation Number 	W8484-098532/B_

Statement of work (PDF) from bid document attached


".... DRDC-Valcartier has experience in night vision technologies.
This expertise includes among other things image intensification
systems and thermal imaging systems. Research over the last few
years has proven the benefits of combining images from various
types of imaging systems in order to exceed the performance
limits of each system taken individually.

The purpose of the research project undertaken by
DRDC-Valcartier is to measure the performance gains obtained by
merging several imaging systems into a single image. In order to
do so, a multi-sensor video sequence capturing system will be
developed to take outside images and a device for viewing the
merged images will also be developed. This device will make it
possible to conduct tests with operators. The data gathered will
be used in research work focussed on performance metrics.

Another objective of the research program is to study and
evaluate the various types of emerging imaging technologies as
well to look at how to improve the performance of sensors sold
commercially...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$QCL-018-12371
Solicitation Number 	W7701-091884/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Dec 2009)

This from the _Ottawa Citizen_:


> The Defence Department is on the look out for a few good men (and presumably women) security contractors to train the Afghan National Army in Kabul.
> 
> The contractors will be responsible for developing and teaching the Afghan National Army Junior Officer Staff Course or (JOSC) of the Afghan National Army Command and Staff College, Defence Watch has been told.
> 
> ...


----------

